# عاوزة اسم بنت مسيحي



## KARMA777 (14 مايو 2012)

سلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح

لو سمحتوا انا عاوزة اسم مسيحى اسمى نفسى بيه 

وياريت المعنى معاه

عشان عملت سيرش على جوجل ومالقتش المعانى ماشية مع الاسم الصراحة 
وكلها كوبى باست
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (14 مايو 2012)

الاسماء المسيحية كثير جدا وانا ارشح لك بعض الاسماء اتمنى ان تنول رضاك
ايرينى    كرستين    روزى  ماريا     مارينا     تماف  مارى      مريم    سارة      مونيكا     وغيرهم كثير


----------



## KARMA777 (14 مايو 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الاسماء المسيحية كثير جدا وانا ارشح لك بعض الاسماء اتمنى ان تنول رضاك
> ايرينى    كرستين    روزى  ماريا     مارينا     تماف  مارى      مريم    سارة      مونيكا     وغيرهم كثير



بشكرك اخى


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (14 مايو 2012)

*كيريا حلو *


* طبعا بهزر بصى يا سيتو انا برشحلك اسم :
اغابى يعنى محبه او ايرينى يعنى سلام او فرح ثمرة من ثمار الروح القدس
*


----------



## چاكس (14 مايو 2012)

*سارة*

*ده اسم يمشى على كل الديانات "يهودية ، مسيحية ، مسلمة " 

*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 مايو 2012)

*ليديا*-- مزكور فى الانجيل و هى تقبلت كلام الرب --- اسم جميل اوى كمان


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 مايو 2012)

*خليكي على أسم العذراء، ماريّا..
*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (14 مايو 2012)

مسيحية جديدة قال:


> لو سمحتوا انا عاوزة اسم مسيحى اسمى نفسى بيه
> وياريت المعنى معاه
> 
> ​







عـلمانى قال:


> *سارة*
> 
> *ده اسم يمشى على كل الديانات "يهودية ، مسيحية ، مسلمة "
> و خليكى فى السليم*




*مممممم اولا هى طلبت اسم مسيحى وبالمعنى بتاعه كمان*
*ثانيا ليه حضرتك قلت خليكى فى السليم  ؟؟ 
هل شايف ان الاسامى المسيحيه مخليها  مش ماشيه على السليم مثلا ؟*
*مممممممممممممممم :t9:*
​


----------



## چاكس (14 مايو 2012)

G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> *مممممم اولا هى طلبت اسم مسيحى وبالمعنى بتاعه كمان*
> *ثانيا ليه حضرتك قلت خليكى فى السليم  ؟؟
> هل شايف ان الاسامى المسيحيه مخليها  مش ماشيه على السليم مثلا ؟*
> *مممممممممممممممم :t9:*
> ​



لا خالص حضرتك 
اعتقد انها قالت عايزة اسم تسمى نفسها بيه ، فاعتقدت انها مش مسيحية 
انا مقصدتش اى حاجة او اى معنى ، صدقينى 
انا بس قلت لها ان اسم "سارة" يمشى على الديانات الثلاثة 

انا بعتذر لو حضرتك فهمتى اى معنى مش ظريف من كلامى


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 مايو 2012)

صلو ع النبي يا اخوانا .. 

مش أسم هيخلينا نتعاركو مع بعض ..

ممكن أختي أقترح معاهم ..اصلي بحب اخترع أسامي ..

ولا اقولك .. 

انا جبتلك كل الأسماء المسيحيه وحضرتك نقي ع ذوقك 

وكل اسم جمبه المعني بتاعه ..

هما فيهم أسماء ولاد ..

 فأنا صليتيك يعني أن ربنا يقف معاكي 

ولما حضرتك تبني كنيسه صغيره

 وتمليها بالأطفال الملايكه 

ترجعي للتوبيك ده وتدوري تاني 

تحياتي لحضرتك أختي الغاليه 
​:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:​
معانى الاسماء المسيحية





ابانوب :ابو الذهب
ابرام :الاب المكرم
ابراهيم: اب الجمهور
ابشالوم :ابى السلام
ابيجايل :ابو القوة
اثانسيوس: خالد
احشويرش :رئيس الحكام
اخاب :اخو الاب
اخنوخ :مكرس
ادم: دم
ادورد: حارس غنى
ارسانيوس: مكتمل الرجولة
ارميا: الرب يؤسس
استفانوس: اكليل استفان
استير: سيدة صغيرة
اسحق :يضحك
اشعياء: الرب يخلص
اغابى: محبة
اغسطينوس: محترم
اكليمندس: رفيق
الاسنكدر: حامى البشر
الفونس: شهير
اليزبيث: ليزاالله اقسم
اليس: نبيله
اليشع :الله خلاص
اليصابات: الله قسم
اليعازر: الله عون
انجى: ملاك
انجيلا : رسول الرب
انجيلوس: ملاك
اندروس: رجل الحق
انطونيوس: عوض
أوكين أو أوجين: صلاة او اوشية
افكين أو أوشين أو إفشين: طلبة من اللة
اوجنيه: جليله
اولجا: قديسة
اونش : رجلا
ايرينى: سلام شيرى
ايزابيل: غير معظم
ايسيذورس: هبة من ايزيس
ايليا: الهى يهوه
ايمن : مبارك
ايهاب: جلد
ايوب: الراجع الى الله
باترك : المشرف على القوم
باخوم: نسر
باربارا : اجنبية
بارباس: ابن الاب
باسل: من اسماء الاسد
باسليوس: ملكى
بربارا: غريبة
برسوم : ابن الصوم
برنابا: ابن الوعظ
برناديت: دبه قوية
بسطوروس: صليب
بطرس: صخرة
بيتر: بيير
بتروبفنوتيوس: تابع لله
بلعام: المبتلع
بنيامين: ابن اليمين
بوعز: ذو عزة
بولس : الصغير 
بولا: بافلى
بيستفروس: الصليب
بيسنتى: اساس
بيلاطس : محامى
تريزا: 13بالفرنسية
توما: توام
تيموثاوس: عابد الله
ثامار: نخله
ثاوفيلس: صديق الله
جاكلين: مؤنث يعقوب
جانيت: حنونة
جدعون: قاطع بشدة
جرجس: فلاح
جورجيت: فلاحة صغيرة
جيهان: العالم
حاتم: حاكم
حجى : مولود فى عيد
حزقيا: الرب قوة
حزقيال: الله يقوة
حسام: سيف
حنانيا: حنان الله
حنة: حنان
حواء: ام لكل حى
داليا: كرمة عنب
دانيال: الله قضى
داود: محبوب
ديانا: اله الصيد الحقيقة
ديسقورس: رب الجنود
ديمتريوس: اسم اله الزراعة
دينه: دينونة
راحاب: متسع
راحيل: شاه
راعوث: جميله
رافائيل : الله الشافى
رامى: اسم كوكب سمكة بلطى بالقبطى مرتفع بالعبرى
راندا: شجر طيب الريحةرانيا دائمة النظر
راوبين: هوذا ابن الله
رشا: غزالة صغيرة

رعوئيل: صديق الله
روجينا: ملكة
ريم: غزال صغير ابيض
ريموندا: نورالعالم
ريمون ريهام: مطر قليل صغير
زبدى: هبة الله
زكريا: الرب يذكر
سارة: اميرة
سالى :امشتق من سارة
ساندرا: حامية البشر
سفيرة :جميله
سلفيا :زهرة نادرة
سليمان :رجل السلام
سمعان: سامع
سهى :كوكب خفى
سوريال: الرب صخرتىسوسنة سوسنة
سوزان :سيرافيم الناريون
سيلا :المسؤل
سيمون :سامع
شاروبيم: صورة الله
شاول :سئل من الله
شمشون :شمس
شمعون: سماع
شنودة: ابن الله
صموئيل :اسم الله
صوفيا: حكمة
طابيثا :غزالة
طارق :اتى فى الليل
طوبيا: الله طيب
عيسو: مشعر
غادة :امراة ناعمة
غبريال :رجل الله
غرغوريوس :ساهر
فرعون:البيتالكبير
فلوباتير: محب لابيه
فنوئيل: وجه الله
فيرونيا :اسم الفتاة التى مسحت وجه المسيح
فيرونيكا :الوجة الحقيقى




فيفيان :نشيطة
فيكتور: المنتصر
فيلبس: محب للخيل
فيلمون :محب
قاين: حداد
كاترين: نقية
كارولين انسانة
كرستين :مسيحية
كرياكوس: يوم الرب
كلير: واضحة كلارا
كيرلس: عزير
كيرية :سيدة
لابان :ابيض
لعازر: من يعينه الله
لوقا: منير
لويس :محارب
ليئه :بقرة وحشية
ليندا :ابنة الاسد
مارتينا :المحاربة
مارجريتا :لؤلؤة
ماريان :ابنه مريم
مارينا :جوهرة
متى :عطية الله 
مرقس :مطرقة
مريم :متمردة 
مريام: ماريا 
مكاريوس :طوباوى
مكسيموس :الاعظم 
منسى :من ينسى
مورا: ثمرة البرية
موريس :المغربى
موسى: الماء والشجر
مونيكا :فريدة
مى :عين البقرة
ميخا :من مثل
ميخائيل :من مثل الله

ميرنا :محبوبة
مينا :امين
ناثان :الله قد اعطى
ناحوم :عزاء الله
ناردين :اسم الطيب الذى سكب على المسيح
نانسى :حنان
نسرين: ورد ابيض قوى الرائحة
نعمان :نعيم
نعمة :مسر
نفر: جميل
نوح :راحة
نيقولاس :المنتصر على الشعب 
هابيل: نسمة
هارون: موطن القوة
هوشع: الخلاص
يسطس :عادل
يسى: رجل
يشوع: يهوة خلص
يعقوب: يعقب
يهوذا :حمد
يوئيل :يهوه هو الله

يوحنا: يهوة حنان 
حنا :يحنس
جون: يؤانس
يوسف :يزيد
جوزيف :يوساب
يوكابد: يهوة مجد
يونا :يهوة حنون




يونان: حمامة

هما ملطوشين من عيد ميلاد اتخانقوا فيه نفس الخناقه ع الأسم .. بس ربنا ستر 
سلام الرب يرعي روحك ​


----------



## KARMA777 (14 مايو 2012)

G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> *كيريا حلو *
> 
> 
> * طبعا بهزر بصى يا سيتو انا برشحلك اسم :
> ...



على فكرة كنت حصدقك فى كيريا هههه

يعنى ايرينى وقعه حلو على السمع ومعناه كمان جميل


----------



## KARMA777 (14 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *ليديا*-- مزكور فى الانجيل و هى تقبلت كلام الرب --- اسم جميل اوى كمان



جميل ليديا ومعناه حلو برضو


----------



## KARMA777 (14 مايو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *خليكي على أسم العذراء، ماريّا..
> *


ماريا برضو وقعه حلو على السمع انا بحب الاسماء اللى فيها راء


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 مايو 2012)

*يوستينا
youstena
*​


----------



## KARMA777 (14 مايو 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> لا خالص حضرتك
> اعتقد انها قالت عايزة اسم تسمى نفسها بيه ، فاعتقدت انها مش مسيحية
> انا مقصدتش اى حاجة او اى معنى ، صدقينى
> انا بس قلت لها ان اسم "سارة" يمشى على الديانات الثلاثة
> ...



انا فاهمة عشان الناس يعنى اللى تعرف انى مش مسيحية بشكرك اخى بس اختى اسمها سارة


----------



## KARMA777 (14 مايو 2012)

QUOTE=بداية العمر;3186250]صلو ع النبي يا اخوانا .. 

مش أسم هيخلينا نتعاركو مع بعض ..

ممكن أختي أقترح معاهم ..اصلي بحب اخترع أسامي ..

ولا اقولك .. 

انا جبتلك كل الأسماء المسيحيه وحضرتك نقي ع ذوقك 

وكل اسم جمبه المعني بتاعه ..

هما فيهم أسماء ولاد ..

 فأنا صليتيك يعني أن ربنا يقف معاكي 

ولما حضرتك تبني كنيسه صغيره

 وتمليها بالأطفال الملايكه 

ترجعي للتوبيك ده وتدوري تاني 

تحياتي لحضرتك أختي الغاليه 
​
:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:​



 


هما ملطوشين من عيد ميلاد اتخانقوا فيه نفس الخناقه ع الأسم .. بس ربنا ستر 
سلام الرب يرعي روحك ​[/QUOTE]

بشكرك اخى هههه لما افتح كنيسة حبقى ارجع للتوبيك


----------



## KARMA777 (14 مايو 2012)

G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> *كيريا حلو *
> 
> 
> * طبعا بهزر بصى يا سيتو انا برشحلك اسم :
> ...



بجد ؟؟ انا ماعنديش خلفية عن الاسماء المسيحية

طيب معناه ايه ؟:wub:


----------



## KARMA777 (14 مايو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *يوستينا
> youstena
> *​



جميل بس معناه ايه؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 مايو 2012)

مسيحية جديدة قال:


> جميل بس معناه ايه؟


*هو اسم قديسة رمز للعفه والصلاة*
*بس معناه ممكن تبحثى عنه على النت.*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 مايو 2012)

مسيحية جديدة قال:


> QUOTE=بداية العمر;3186250]صلو ع النبي يا اخوانا ..
> 
> مش أسم هيخلينا نتعاركو مع بعض ..
> 
> ...



بشكرك اخى هههه لما افتح كنيسة حبقى ارجع للتوبيك[/QUOTE]

اوكي ..ربنا معاكي ويرعاكي 

​​


----------



## KARMA777 (14 مايو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *هو اسم قديسة رمز للعفه والصلاة*
> *بس معناه ممكن تبحثى عنه على النت.*​



الحقيقة كفاية ان صاحبته كانت رمز للعفة والصلاة جميل اوى


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (14 مايو 2012)

مسيحية جديدة قال:


> بجد ؟؟ انا ماعنديش خلفية عن الاسماء المسيحية
> 
> طيب معناه ايه ؟:wub:



*
كيريا يعنى محبه للاطفال وهو اختصار من مقطع كيرياليسون يعنى يارب ارحم بتتقال علتول فى القداس والصلاه دايما وحتى بنقولها فى صلااتنا 41 مرة احم احم
وعلى اسم راهبه فى دير ابى سيفين وكانت قديسه عفيفه
وله فوايد الناس تدلعك ب كيرى ودة على اسم جبنه يعنى كل واجد جوعان يفتكر الاسم يشبع علتول:wub:
*​


----------



## KARMA777 (14 مايو 2012)

G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> *
> كيريا يعنى محبه للاطفال وهو اختصار من مقطع كيرياليسون يعنى يارب ارحم بتتقال علتول فى القداس والصلاه دايما وحتى بنقولها فى صلااتنا 41 مرة احم احم
> وعلى اسم راهبه فى دير ابى سيفين وكانت قديسه عفيفه
> وله فوايد الناس تدلعك ب كيرى ودة على اسم جبنه يعنى كل واجد جوعان يفتكر الاسم يشبع علتول:wub:
> *​



ههههههه انتى عسولة على فكرة ودمك خفيف عاجبنى معنى قديسة عفيفة  وفايدة الدلع برضو ههههه


----------



## wele (14 مايو 2012)

ماريان اسم جميل


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 مايو 2012)

يوستينا يعنى العادلة الصغيرة تقريبا

لو على اسم ينفع للناحيتين ... ممكن بتول ... اسم رقيق اوى و دلعه بيتى  و ينفع فى كل الاحوال


----------



## oesi no (14 مايو 2012)

ممممم ايه رأيك فى  ميرولا


----------



## KARMA777 (14 مايو 2012)

wele قال:


> ماريان اسم جميل


انا من زمان بفكر فى اسم ماريان عاجبنى برضو


----------



## KARMA777 (14 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> يوستينا يعنى العادلة الصغيرة تقريبا
> 
> لو على اسم ينفع للناحيتين ... ممكن بتول ... اسم رقيق اوى و دلعه بيتى  و ينفع فى كل الاحوال


جميل بتول انا عارفة ان معناه المنقطعة للعبادة  لكن انا عاوزة اسم مسيحى جداا


----------



## KARMA777 (14 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ممممم ايه رأيك فى  ميرولا



حلو اوى بس معناه ايه؟


----------



## oesi no (14 مايو 2012)

مسيحية جديدة قال:


> حلو اوى بس معناه ايه؟


معناه ابنة مريم 
يعنى بنت العدرا


----------



## wele (14 مايو 2012)

ميرى اسم جميل


----------



## marcelino (14 مايو 2012)

ماريان او مارتينا ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 مايو 2012)

*العضو wele بلاش الاسلوب ده من فضلك !!
انا اكتفيت بحذف مشاركاتك يا ريت متوصلش الامر لمخالفه
سلام ونعمه   ​*


----------



## wele (15 مايو 2012)

لوسي اسم جميل


----------



## KARMA777 (15 مايو 2012)

:big35::36_22_26:​


----------



## نغم (15 مايو 2012)

اسم القدسة ريتا 

او

الام تريزا

القديسة لوسيا شفيعة المكفوفين


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 مايو 2012)

*ها قررتى إيه​*


----------



## KARMA777 (18 مايو 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ها قررتى إيه​*


 مريان اوماريا او ميرا او ديانا


----------



## فادي الكلداني (18 مايو 2012)

أحد الاصدقاء المقربين لي سمى أبنته "أزل"


----------



## marmora jesus (18 مايو 2012)

في اسم ميراي ده من ترجمات اسم العدرا
وفي اسماء عادية بحبها زي جوي وجولي


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 مايو 2012)

مسيحية جديدة قال:


> مريان اوماريا او ميرا او ديانا



*كلهم حلوين

بس لسة ما قررتيش​*


----------



## wele (18 مايو 2012)

فينك نفسي اعرف ايه الاسم الجديد عشان انا كمان بدور على اسم مسيحى


----------



## tasoni queena (18 مايو 2012)

مايفل - مونيكا - جولى - مارلين - ميرا


----------



## wele (18 مايو 2012)

انا ولد


----------



## tasoni queena (18 مايو 2012)

جوناثان - كرنيليوس - مكاريو


----------



## wele (18 مايو 2012)

جميل بس انا عاوز اعرف اللي اقرب ليكى عموما ويكون مش كتير


----------



## wele (18 مايو 2012)

جوناثان حلو


----------



## tasoni queena (18 مايو 2012)

> جوناثان حلو



وممكن اجيبلك اسامى تانى كمان


----------



## wele (18 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> وممكن اجيبلك اسامى تانى كمان


ياريت انا حابب اوي اعرغ رايك 
باركك الرب يسوع


----------



## wele (18 مايو 2012)

عاوز المعنى


----------



## tasoni queena (18 مايو 2012)

جوناثان يعنى عطية الله


----------



## tasoni queena (18 مايو 2012)

فى كمان

الفريد - باتريك


----------



## wele (18 مايو 2012)

حلو اوى معنى جوناثان فعلا اجمل عطيه نعمة المسيحيه


----------



## KARMA777 (20 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> مايفل - مونيكا - جولى - مارلين - ميرا


حلو اوى مارلين انا عموما بحب الاسماء اللى فيها الراء


----------



## Eva Maria (20 مايو 2012)

*أنا أحب اسم اليزابيث 

هو أسم مؤمنة معروفة في الكتاب المقدس (اليصابات)

ويمكن اختصاره ب إليز*


----------



## joeseph.jesus (20 مايو 2012)

ياريت معني اسم مايفل ؟

ربنا يدبرها لك اختي مسيحية و تجدي اسم يناسبك


----------



## tasoni queena (20 مايو 2012)

مايفل يعنى العذراء


----------



## tasoni queena (20 مايو 2012)

> حلو اوى مارلين انا عموما بحب الاسماء اللى فيها الراء



انا كمان بحب الاسم ده 

كنت بقول عايزه اسمى بنتى كده

بعدين فكرت وقولت

طب افرض البنت طلعت لدغة هيبقى الاسم وحش اوى ( مالييين ) ههههههههههههه


----------



## joeseph.jesus (20 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> مايفل يعنى العذراء



شكرا الرب يباركك و يعوض تعبك


.. هل يوجد احد هنا يواجه مشكلة في الدخول للمنتدي مثلي  ؟؟


----------



## mero_engel (20 مايو 2012)

مارفين - لافين - جونير


----------



## tasoni queena (20 مايو 2012)

> شكرا الرب يباركك و يعوض تعبك
> 
> 
> .. هل يوجد احد هنا يواجه مشكلة في الدخول للمنتدي مثلي  ؟؟



لاء بدخل المنتدى عادى مفيش مشاكل


----------



## wele (20 مايو 2012)

مسيحية جديدة قال:


> حلو اوى مارلين انا عموما بحب الاسماء اللى فيها الراء


 يعنى انتى رسيتى على ماريان ولا مارلين وعاوز اخد رايك في اسم ليه جواناثان


----------



## wele (20 مايو 2012)

مسيحية جديدة قال:


> حلو اوى مارلين انا عموما بحب الاسماء اللى فيها الراء


 طمنينى عليكى انا نفس حالتك اتعمدتى ولا ليسه


----------



## wele (20 مايو 2012)

مسيحية جديدة قال:


> حلو اوى مارلين انا عموما بحب الاسماء اللى فيها الراء


 اسم مادلين جميل وقريب من قلبي اوى هوه مش فيه ر بس ياريت تفكرى فيه وتقوليلي ايه رايك انا اخترت لنفسي اسم بيتر


----------



## KARMA777 (20 مايو 2012)

wele قال:


> اسم مادلين جميل وقريب من قلبي اوى هوه مش فيه ر بس ياريت تفكرى فيه وتقوليلي ايه رايك انا اخترت لنفسي اسم بيتر[/QUO
> مادلين جميل


----------



## wele (20 مايو 2012)

اهلا بيكى نورتينا


----------



## wele (20 مايو 2012)

يعنى بيتر اوك انا بعتلك ع الخاص


----------



## KARMA777 (20 مايو 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


> *أنا أحب اسم اليزابيث
> 
> هو أسم مؤمنة معروفة في الكتاب المقدس (اليصابات)
> 
> ويمكن اختصاره ب إليز*



جميل بس تفتكرى حينادونى بيه صح ولا حيقولو اليزابيس ؟


----------



## wele (20 مايو 2012)

اليزا بييييييس يا قمر


----------



## KARMA777 (20 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا كمان بحب الاسم ده
> 
> كنت بقول عايزه اسمى بنتى كده
> 
> ...


  بجد ؟ طيب كويس ده معناه انه اسم جديد برضو 

حتخلينى افكر فى مارلين


----------



## Eva Maria (20 مايو 2012)

مسيحية جديدة قال:


> جميل بس تفتكرى حينادونى بيه صح ولا حيقولو اليزابيس ؟



لا حينادوكي اليزابيت 

بالتاء


----------



## KARMA777 (20 مايو 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> مارفين - لافين - جونير



جميل مارفين


----------



## KARMA777 (20 مايو 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


> لا حينادوكي اليزابيت
> 
> بالتاء



ههههههههههه لو كده ماشى ههههههه


----------



## wele (20 مايو 2012)

وبعدين بقه  مادلين حلو


----------



## KARMA777 (20 مايو 2012)

wele قال:


> وبعدين بقه  مادلين حلو


----------



## wele (20 مايو 2012)

قريتى اللي بعته


----------



## wele (20 مايو 2012)

يعنى نقول مادلين ولا ماريان


----------



## joeseph.jesus (21 مايو 2012)

ماريان جميل علي فكرة 
او ماريا 

انا اخترت اسم جوزيف و دلعه جو


----------



## joeseph.jesus (21 مايو 2012)

ماريان جميل علي فكرة 
او ماريا 

انا اخترت اسم جوزيف و دلعه جو


----------



## القسيس محمد (21 مايو 2012)

اسم بولس جميل


----------



## joeseph.jesus (21 مايو 2012)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> اسم بولس جميل



ما معني بولس أخي سمعان


----------



## tasoni queena (21 مايو 2012)

> جد ؟ طيب كويس ده معناه انه اسم جديد برضو
> 
> حتخلينى افكر فى مارلين



يللا بقى فكرى وقوليلنا عشان نناديكى بالاسم الجديد


----------



## KARMA777 (22 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> يللا بقى فكرى وقوليلنا عشان نناديكى بالاسم الجديد




باذن المسيح حبيبتى :36_3_15:


----------



## wele (22 مايو 2012)

حاولت اقولك مش عارف فخمتو


----------



## wele (22 مايو 2012)

باحلى اسم لحبيبي المسيح اقولك اسم مريم ليكي


----------



## wele (22 مايو 2012)

ليليان


----------



## wele (22 مايو 2012)

انا جيت


----------



## PoNA ELLY (22 مايو 2012)

مريم : أم ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح


----------



## KARMA777 (22 مايو 2012)

abanoup makram قال:


> مريم : أم ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح



وياله من اسم ربنا يجعلنى مثلها فى الطهر والنقاء


----------



## KARMA777 (27 مايو 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> أحد الاصدقاء المقربين لي سمى أبنته "أزل"


*حلو لوى وده اعتقد من صفات الله انه ازلى يعنى مافيش حاجة قبله*


----------



## KARMA777 (27 مايو 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> في اسم ميراي ده من ترجمات اسم العدرا
> وفي اسماء عادية بحبها زي جوي وجولي



*يعنى ميراى اسم جديد ؟ انا فعلا عاوزة اسم يكون جديد*


----------



## Samir poet (27 مايو 2012)

*ميرولا
اسم حلو جدا
ومعنا مريم ام ربنا يسوع المسيح
انا بنت اخويا لسة نونو جديدة فى اهلى وسمهوها ميرولا

*​


----------



## wele (27 مايو 2012)

مسيحية جديدة قال:


> *يعنى ميراى اسم جديد ؟ انا فعلا عاوزة اسم يكون جديد*


 ميرى اسم حلو ولزيز


----------



## KARMA777 (28 مايو 2012)

نغم قال:


> اسم القدسة ريتا
> 
> او
> 
> ...





+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ها قررتى إيه​*





فادي الكلداني قال:


> أحد الاصدقاء المقربين لي سمى أبنته "أزل"





marmora jesus قال:


> في اسم ميراي ده من ترجمات اسم العدرا
> وفي اسماء عادية بحبها زي جوي وجولي





tasoni queena قال:


> مايفل - مونيكا - جولى - مارلين - ميرا





Eva Maria قال:


> *أنا أحب اسم اليزابيث
> 
> هو أسم مؤمنة معروفة في الكتاب المقدس (اليصابات)
> 
> ويمكن اختصاره ب إليز*





mero_engel قال:


> مارفين - لافين - جونير





سمعان القيروانى قال:


> اسم بولس جميل





PoNA ELLY قال:


> مريم : أم ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح





سمير الشاعر قال:


> *ميرولا
> اسم حلو جدا
> ومعنا مريم ام ربنا يسوع المسيح
> انا بنت اخويا لسة نونو جديدة فى اهلى وسمهوها ميرولا
> *​





*انا قررت اسمى نفسى ميرولا وهو مشتق من اسم مريم ومعناه ابنة مريم
ياريت تنادونى بيه
وبشكركم على افكاركو ومشاركتكم ليا احبائى فى المسيح
*​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (28 مايو 2012)

مبروك ميرولا الاسم الجديد
ربنا يباركك و يجعل لك من اسمك نصيب


----------



## Samir poet (28 مايو 2012)

مسيحية جديدة قال:


> *انا قررت اسمى نفسى ميرولا وهو مشتق من اسم مريم ومعناه ابنة مريم
> ياريت تنادونى بيه
> وبشكركم على افكاركو ومشاركتكم ليا احبائى فى المسيح
> *[/CENTER]


*هههههههههههههههههههههه
يا الهووووووووووووووووى
اخيرا قررتى الاسم اللى انا اخترو شفتى بقا اختيارى حلو ليكى ازاى فرحتينى ربنا يفرح قلبك ويسعدك
يا ميرولا
على فكرة بروضو يا ميرولا
فى البيت عندى بيقول على بنت اخويا ميرولا 
لولا دلع الشهر
يعنى ميرولا 
ولا لولا واسم مريم 
الثالثة فى واحد برضوووووووووووووووووو
ميرسى لى اختايرك اسم ميرولا
ويارب يعجبك 
اخوكى سمير
*​[/SIZE][/FONT]
*هههههههههههههههههههههه
يا الهووووووووووووووووى
اخيرا قررتى الاسم اللى انا اخترو شفتى بقا اختيارى حلو ليكى ازاى فرحتينى ربنا يفرح قلبك ويسعدك
يا ميرولا
على فكرة بروضو يا ميرولا
فى البيت عندى بيقول على بنت اخويا ميرولا 
لولا دلع الشهر
يعنى ميرولا 
ولا لولا واسم مريم 
الثالثة فى واحد برضوووووووووووووووووو
ميرسى لى اختايرك اسم ميرولا
ويارب يعجبك 
اخوكى سمير*


----------



## Critic (28 مايو 2012)

الميلاد التانى 
اسم حلو جدا ميرولا
اطلبى من الزعيم يغيرلك اسمك للأسم الجديد علشان كله يعرف


----------



## Samir poet (28 مايو 2012)

Critic قال:


> الميلاد التانى
> اسم حلو جدا ميرولا
> اطلبى من الزعيم يغيرلك اسمك للأسم الجديد علشان كله يعرف


قولتلها كدا قلتلى حاضر
هتعمل موضوع عشان يتم تغير اسمها ويبقى اسمها ميرولا الجديد قالتلى حاضر


----------

